# I think it's time to let Macy go :(



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Hi, everybody ... I haven't posted here in a while, but I wanted to let you know what is going on with our precious girl, Macy. I posted a lot around the time she was diagnosed with GME, last summer.

This week has been a very happy one -- our son, Matthew, was born on Saturday -- and a very sad one, too.

Macy had been doing really well lately on her new medication. Unfortunately, a couple of weeks ago, when she was being very playful, our other dog, Tiberius, accidentally stepped on her and knocked her kneecap out of place. (It had been troublesome already.) Her leg was really bothering her, and we were thinking that she might need surgery.

When we got back from the hospital on Monday afternoon, she seemed to be feeling OK. She was using her leg more and was pretty perky. But that night, she had a couple of short seizures. (DH's parents were taking care of her, and we are 100 percent confident they gave her all her meds.) Afterward, she started having trouble walking or even sitting straight. She's sort of rigid and twisted to one side. Even reaching her food or water dish is hard for her. (We've been hand-feeding her.)

This happened once before, and while it was upsetting, she recovered fairly well. This time, we haven't seen ANY improvement. If anything, she's getting worse. Today, DH was holding her on his lap and she pooped on him. Later on, she peed on herself when she was in her crate ... she couldn't even get to the other corner to relieve herself.

We talked to the vet yesterday (and she talked to her neurologist in Boston) and on their advice upped Macy's prednisone considerably, but we haven't seen anything happen yet. We're going to talk to her again tomorrow. Overall, though, we are not at all optimistic, and we are tentatively planning on putting our little girl down on Saturday.









I can't bear the idea of letting her go, but she lays in her crate and trembles nonstop. She can't stand up. She can't walk. I don't know if she's in pain, but her quality of life is clearly not good at all.

And as DH pointed out, the last time this happened, it was after we got back from being away from home for a couple days, so it seems stress-related. Even if she pulls through this time, we'll live in fear that every time we need to go somewhere, this might happen again. We don't want to risk putting her through this again ... and we can't stay at home forever, either.

So, if you could, please say a prayer for me, DH and Macy. She has been such a wonderful little girl. We are heartbroken to think about letting her go, but we are at the point where we feel it would be selfish not to.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

This shaking or shivering may be more about the pain from the knee slipping out than the GME. I hope you give the vet a chance to try all he/she can before putting her down. My prayers are with Macy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear what you, your DH and Macy are going through.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I will keep you all in my prayers









Lynda


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so very sorry...We will keep you and Macy in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

This is absolutely heartbreaking. Please make sure as Cosy said to talk to your vet before euthanizing her.

My thoughts are with you and please give Macy a hug and kiss from me.

Best,
Andrea


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

prayers all around.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Praying that when you see the vet again, they can give you a better idea of what is going on with Macy. If the problem is just her not being mobile because of her knee maybe he can fix that. Pain could possibly cause all the symptoms you are reporting. May God grant you wisdom to make the decision that is best for Macy.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Thanks, you guys ... we are definitely going to talk to our vet before we make any firm decision. However, I am almost certain that the shaking is due to her seizures ... this is exactly what happened last time she had a seizure and took several days to recover. Plus, the fact that she just can't seem to "untwist" herself is just like last time, too.

We can't even let her out of her crate, because appears to have almost no motor control.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this about Macy. I can't imagine how you are feeling to have to make a decision like this... I be thinking about you guys...............................................


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Macy. I will keep you and Macy in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ugh, this sounds so, unbelievably difficult...I'm sorry about the timing of this for you too--such a happy time w/ the birth of your son--congratulations on that!

Is there a chance that when this stress blows over for her she could be back to herself again and THEN maybe I would consider having her adopted. I don't know...of course I don't have the first hand experience that you do, but since you say it was triggered by stress before--this event--you being away and then bringing home a new baby may just really really be stressing her out a whole lot extra...

I hope my rambling doesn't offend you--I'm just trying to help. I am always trying to fix people's problems...I hope she will recover...I will pray for the best outcome for everyone. Please keep us updated...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry you are having to consider this right now. I recently had to do the same for my Puddin kitty and it's not an easy one.







I send you strength and prayers


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for your family - sending prayers , and gentle hugs for little Macy . Sarah


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Praying for and sending hugs to you and Macy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Daisy has terrible ligament damage to both of her rear legs, a result of luxating patellas, which were never fixed. The ligament damage caused her ALOT of pain. Her entire body shivered. It took a couple of days, but with a body sling and Metacam, she is on her way to recovery, not shaking and very comfy.

Please double check, triple check, everything.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

If the problem is stress related, she may be able to recover & live a long life. A new baby in the house would be a very great stressor but with lots of love & extra attention, that can be overcome. Perhaps if you can just get her past this hurdle, she will have a chance. I hope so.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I will be praying that Macy recovers. I hope that your vet can find a solution.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so sorry u r having to face this..it's such a horrible disease to see. u have done a lot for her and she knows that she is well loved by u and ur family


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Alexis, I am so sorry for the problems with Macy, but congrats on Matthew's birth. I've been thinking about you.

To everyone else: I know that you are trying to be supportive. It was a good suggestion from Brit that they give their vet and Dr. Sisson in Boston a chance to help. But some of you may not understand the severity of GME. This is a fatal disease. A small percetage of patients CAN go into remission with over a year of chemo. This is not Alexis getting rid of her Macy. Adoption is not an option. Please do not make her feel like this will all go away; it won't. Please try and be understanding. I'm sorry if I sound ugly, but I'm so angry that I am shaking and this whole incident is exactly what I went through 1 year ago and it is horrible. Alexis and Macy do not need this right now.......


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

So so sorry to hear about this. I'll be praying for all of you.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

> Alexis, I am so sorry for the problems with Macy, but congrats on Matthew's birth. I've been thinking about you.
> 
> To everyone else: I know that you are trying to be supportive. It was a good suggestion from Brit that they give their vet and Dr. Sisson in Boston a chance to help. But some of you may not understand the severity of GME. This is a fatal disease. A small percetage of patients CAN go into remission with over a year of chemo. This is not Alexis getting rid of her Macy. Adoption is not an option. Please do not make her feel like this will all go away; it won't. Please try and be understanding. I'm sorry if I sound ugly, but I'm so angry that I am shaking and this whole incident is exactly what I went through 1 year ago and it is horrible. Alexis and Macy do not need this right now.......[/B]



Thank you, Susan. *Hug*

Believe me, we would do anything to make her better, if there was anything left to do ... even if that meant finding her a new home with my parents or something (who would take her in a second). I just think we're out of answers at this point.

Macy got sick almost a year and a half ago and wasn't diagnosed till last summer, so we feel blessed to have had as much time as we have with her.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I shld be nursing my malt as she just came home from her spay but this thread is such a flashback of my Star and the seizures that came at the time I felt she had had enough. Besides I know how you feel.
Please consider yourself fortunate you had Macy for this long.As Ms Magnolia pointed out this is a fatal illness and the pain you both have gone thru is heartwrenching.
I understand what ever decision you make, maybe it is partly the LP but the tremors seem more like a symptom of GME from what I remember. I am so very very sorry. How wonderful of you to give Macy a great life.



































I am crying for you as I send this post off....
p.s. Holding my Star and euthenizing her was the right decision and you will know when too.Good Luck my friend.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry for you and for little Macy, my heart goes out to you at this very sad time







I am sure you have done all you can to help Macy through this terrible illness, you are all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

to you and Macy at this really hard time















Love
Linda and Snoop


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry







about dear little Macy. Hugs







to you, your family & Macy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This might be one of the hardest decisions you'll ever have to make. But whatever you decide - the decision will be made out of the love you have for your dearest little Macy.....and always remember that - and don't let anyone make you feel bad about it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Alexis, I am so sorry for the problems with Macy, but congrats on Matthew's birth. I've been thinking about you.
> 
> To everyone else: I know that you are trying to be supportive. It was a good suggestion from Brit that they give their vet and Dr. Sisson in Boston a chance to help. But some of you may not understand the severity of GME. This is a fatal disease. A small percetage of patients CAN go into remission with over a year of chemo. This is not Alexis getting rid of her Macy. Adoption is not an option. Please do not make her feel like this will all go away; it won't. Please try and be understanding. I'm sorry if I sound ugly, but I'm so angry that I am shaking and this whole incident is exactly what I went through 1 year ago and it is horrible. Alexis and Macy do not need this right now.......[/B]


I do understand the basics of GME...but when it progresses to the point of having to euthanize, etc., I definitely don't know when the right time to make that terrible decision is--it's very, very said. Only Macy's owner and the professionals can determine that and I hope my suggestions weren't taken offensively--they definitely were far from what is in my heart. I wish the very best fo Macy and her mom and family--it's very, very difficult


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As Ms. Magnolia said, although everyone is trying to be supportive and kind, this is not something that will just get better and Macy will go on to live a long healthy life. GME is a horrible neurological disease that gets progressively worse and eventually kills them. On top of that, repeated seizures alone cause brain damage.

Macy's Mom will soon have to make that horrible decision to end Macy's suffering, whether it's today or a few months from now. It breaks my heart to think of her pain.

The Last Battle 

If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 

-- Unknown  

Here are some links to information about GME for anyone who wants to learn more about this dreadful disease that affects our Maltese.

http://www.bayareapugs.com/BAPS/Medical/PDE.html

http://www.acvim.org/wwwfp/Diplomate/Neuro/neurology.html

http://www.afip.org/acvp/Vet_Pathol/35-1.htm

http://petplace.netscape.com/articles/artShow.asp?artID=4437

http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/article...il.jsp?id=46982

These are from Jackie's (JMM) website.

http://www.jamimaltese.com/maltesehealth.htm


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I'm crying as I read all of your kind posts.

This morning, Macy seemed a little more alert than she has, but her motor skills are still terrible. I tried to let her walk a bit, but she kept falling over. She couldn't drink out of her water dish unless I held her head in place. I think we're going to call the vet soon and get her opinion.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

First, congratulations on the birth of your son. Please share pictures and fun times with us about him. 

Like the ones who have posted above, I am saddened that you have come to this point with Macy. It's a hard decision to make, and an evil disease for those of you who have experienced it to have to live with. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, Congratulations on the birth of your son - what an exciting/exhausting happy time. 

Letting go of Macy will be hard, Quality of life is very important. You will know when it's time - It sounds like you have a good relationship w/your vet and they can help you make the right decisions about her. I wish you peace with your decision. 

Jennifer


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Congrats on the birth of your son. I'm sure he is a beautiful miracle. I'm really sorry that the timing is such that could take away some of the joy you have by his birth.

I have not heard of this disease and am very sorry. I am always so impressed by those who go the extra mile to extend the life of their furbaby. Yet I realize that sometimes the most loving thing you can do is to let them go. I know I will need the wisdom of family, friends, & my vet to help me know when that time should come. I pray you have such a support system. </span>


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Continued hugs and prayers to you and darling Macy. We're with you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I still pray for a miracle but only you and your vet know what's best for her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.









Macy knows that she is loved, but you must let her go with dignity. Her quality of life isn't good and probably will never be better. If you were Macy, what would you want?

That's what I've asked myself whenever I've had this decision to make. Once I answer that question, the decision comes more easily. I am so sad for you and your family.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I am so sorry that you have this difficult decision to make. Know that whatever you decide will be the right thing. Prayers are with you.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope you find the peace of heart and mind you need to move forward. I am so sorry about Macy.

Enjoy the birth of your son!

Melanie


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Was just thinking about Macy and praying for your peace of mind. More hugs to you and to the little girl.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> Alexis, I am so sorry for the problems with Macy, but congrats on Matthew's birth. I've been thinking about you.
> 
> To everyone else: I know that you are trying to be supportive. It was a good suggestion from Brit that they give their vet and Dr. Sisson in Boston a chance to help. But some of you may not understand the severity of GME. This is a fatal disease. A small percetage of patients CAN go into remission with over a year of chemo. This is not Alexis getting rid of her Macy. Adoption is not an option. Please do not make her feel like this will all go away; it won't. Please try and be understanding. I'm sorry if I sound ugly, but *I'm so angry that I am shaking* and this whole incident is exactly what I went through 1 year ago and it is horrible. Alexis and Macy do not need this right now.......[/B]



My sincere apologies if anything I posted offended or hurt Alexis. It was not my desire to make anyone "so angry that they are shaking". I have read the links that would work for me about GME and admit that I certainly have no medical advice to give. I am sure that Alexis & her vet will make the best decision for Macy.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so sorry and saddened to hear you are going through this most hard decision. It is so hard to try not to be selfish-I know firsthand. Please know that I am praying for your whole family through this awful time!

























> As Ms. Magnolia said, although everyone is trying to be supportive and kind, this is not something that will just get better and Macy will go on to live a long healthy life. GME is a horrible neurological disease that gets progressively worse and eventually kills them. On top of that, repeated seizures alone cause brain damage.
> 
> Macy's Mom will soon have to make that horrible decision to end Macy's suffering, whether it's today or a few months from now. It breaks my heart to think of her pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Hugs to you. I know this isn't easy for you. You're in my thoughts.



Joy


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I know no one here meant to be hurtful. GME is a hard disease to wrap your head around, and if you haven't followed our whole story, it might sound like we're giving up pretty easily.

However, this is just part of a very long, very tough road we've been down. DH and I have cried countless tears worrying over our precious girl, and decimated our savings account trying to help her. We've asked ourselves more times than we can count, "Are we being fair to her?" And I think the answer is finally, "No, we're not."

We weren't able to speak with our vet today, so I told DH that I wanted to at least until we can talk to her tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I lost both of my boys just a few months ago. The pain is still quite raw and reading this thread has me in tears, but I wanted to let you know that so many of us do understand how agonizing it is to face the decision. Frankly, with my Clouseau we should have given him peace sooner than we did. He suffered with Congestive Heart Failure for almost 4 years. The first years the battle was worth every effort, but his last months did not have quality of life and we drew it out because we were hoping the decision would be taken from us. It wasn't. He was lingering in limbo and we owed it to him to end his suffering. With Cloud, he had so many chronic problems, but none of them seemed to be the thing that should take him from me so I fought with everything I had until his heart stopped and it no longer seemed to be up to me. The doctor's revived him from that, but I knew then I had to let him go. I held him and told him how much I adored him and how proud and blessed I was to have him with me from the first day of his life to the last. 

I wish you courage and strength to help Macy as she crosses that bridge.







May your other fur-kids and your beautiful new skin-kid comfort you at this time.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Just wanted to send you and Macy lots of


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Continuing to send love and prayers your way.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just want you to know that you and Macy are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

GME is a f'ing horror. I know because my Amy died from the diffused form years ago. 

Alexis,
My heart goes out to you and your husband. You have a horrible decision to make, you'll both know when it's time to say goodbye to Macy. I hope knowing that you did everything possible and more for your little girl will alleviate some pain. I'm sorry. I truly know how you feel.

Kerryxoxo


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I have great news! Macy has been doing MUCH better today. She is walking and able to eat and drink on her own. She even gave me and baby Matthew kisses







We spoke to her vet (who talked to Dr. Sisson, her neurologist), and we are going to try a medication similar to prednisone that has fewer side effects (I can't recall the name right now) and see how that works.

DH and I talked, and we are going to go this route for now. Macy is being such a little fighter that we want to make sure she gets every chance, as long as she is comfortable and happy.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

HIP HIP HOORAY HIP HIP HOORAY! Prayers answered!









I thought about her all weekend. Thank goodness.

Love,

Andrea


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

What great news! I hope the new meds works!









Keep fighting Macy, you will pull through this...we all believe in you and are praying for you!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*What wonderful news this is!! I know that eventually you will have to make that tough decision and when you do we will be here for you. Thoughts and prayers are being said for you and Macy.*

Last Battle 

If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 

-- Unknown 
*Marj,*

*This poem was absolutely beautiful and heartbreaking at the same time, it definitely made me cry. Thank you for sharing it.*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

To be completely honest, I don't normally read the sad threads. I just can't handle reading about heartache and pain. I don't know what led me to read this today, but I'm so grateful that I did. I'm estatic to hear that your Macy is doing better, and I will keep you and your family in my prayers!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is such good news! Give Macy a hug from Bonnie and me.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

great news. I hope the new meds work better.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I just can't begin to tell you how happy your post makes me. I'm just so happy for all of you. Bless Macy & her little fighting spirit & bless you & your family for being there for her. She's one lucky little doggy. Treasure every moment of these "gifted days". God is so good & cares about our every sorrow.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Macy sounds like a fighter. I'm so glad your vet is trying a new plan.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

(((((HUGS)))))))</span></span>









Sanvean' date='Apr 14 2007, 07:55 PM' post='364018'] I have great news! Macy has been doing MUCH better today. She is walking and able to eat and drink on her own. She even gave me and baby Matthew kisses







We spoke to her vet (who talked to Dr. Sisson, her neurologist), and we are going to try a medication similar to prednisone that has fewer side effects (I can't recall the name right now) and see how that works.

DH and I talked, and we are going to go this route for now. Macy is being such a little fighter that we want to make sure she gets every chance, as long as she is comfortable and happy.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh that is great news, Macy sure is a little fighter, bless her little heart







I hope the new meds give her much better days


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I have great news! Macy has been doing MUCH better today. She is walking and able to eat and drink on her own. She even gave me and baby Matthew kisses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















































































Great news!!!! I hope she continues to improve-such a little fighter!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am constantly amazed at how hard these little dogs will fight to live. I have nearly lost my Lady a couple of times and we are always astounded at what a strong will to live she has.

From one who has "been there, done that", I know how hard it is to live with a chronically ill dog. Someone wisely told me not to mourn them before they were gone, but to treasure each and every day you are blessed to have them. Treat each day with your Macy as a gift and enjoy it to the fullest. Though you may not have her as long as you would like, you will have wonderful memeories which will last forever.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a sweet little fighter Macy is! God bless her and you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm glad she is doing better. I remember with my first Malt, Rosebud (R.I.P.) that would happen to me. I would think it was "time" and then the vet would try one more thing and she would rally back. I kept saying she was like the Phoenix. Her problem was congestive heart failure, so it was different from your situation, but what you are going through reminded me of Rosebud.

I hope things continue to improve for Macy.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Alexis, I'm so happy to hear that Macy has rallied. It probably took a few days for the steroids to get up to the level that would help her. I hope she won't have any lasting effects from that setback. Maybe this will give you some more time to see if the chemo will get her into remission. At least you'll have some more time to enjoy your new baby and Macy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

.....these are Happy tears for you and Macy. Please give her a little kiss from us.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I have great news! Macy has been doing MUCH better today. She is walking and able to eat and drink on her own. She even gave me and baby Matthew kisses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is such awesome news! I've been checking this thread for updates and I am SO happy to hear the latest...

Just a thought...both my skin kids have been on prednisone and similar medications in the past--did the vet mention any side effects? In humans it can have pretty intense side effects, including agression--I have NO idea if the same is true of pets, but I thought it would be worth mentioning in case Macy gets agressive and it may lead you to think she's declining again--it could be just a side effect. 

Anyway, I hope so much that her life can be prolonged while also her being happy and comfortable--miracles do happen!!
Take care!! You need extra care yourself being postpartum!!!


----------

